# Instagram



## Reptilelove

Hi guys, im currently posting loads of tort pics on my instagram if anyones intrested its 'EsmeeTurlejx' i will follow you back


----------



## Blakem

I'm on there as well! I'm trying to find other forum member friends. 

I'm "blakemynear"


———-------------------------
(This is my signature)
Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## Blakem

If anyone else wants to find me, I would be glad to add them!


———-------------------------
(This is my signature)
Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## Elohi

I'm elohi_tortoise on IG.


----------



## christinaland128

I'm on IG as well, christinaland128


----------



## Flipper

I'm aub_k


----------



## Flipper

Reptilelove said:


> Hi guys, im currently posting loads of tort pics on my instagram if anyones intrested its 'EsmeeTurlejx' i will follow you back


Can't find your user name?!


----------



## christinaland128

Flipper said:


> Can't find your user name?!


It's there, I found it. Are you searching username or hashtag? I've made that mistake a few times.


----------



## Flipper

christinaland128 said:


> It's there, I found it. Are you searching username or hashtag? I've made that mistake a few times.


Maybe I'm just too tired... Long day at work


----------



## christinaland128

Flipper said:


> Maybe I'm just too tired... Long day at work


Go sit down and eat some ICE CREAM!!!


----------



## Flipper

christinaland128 said:


> Go sit down and eat some ICE CREAM!!!


Best idea I've heard all day! Yummo!


----------



## Blakem

Don't forget the cookie dough


———-------------------------
(This is my signature)
Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## Reptilelove

Blake m said:


> I'm on there as well! I'm trying to find other forum member friends.
> 
> I'm "blakemynear"
> 
> 
> ———-------------------------
> (This is my signature)
> Here's some great plant identification websites I use.
> 
> http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist
> 
> http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm
> 
> http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


I have found and followed you!


----------



## Reptilelove

christinaland128 said:


> I'm on IG as well, christinaland128


I have found and followed!


----------



## Reptilelove

Elohi said:


> I'm elohi_tortoise on IG.


I was already following you, hahaha


----------



## Millerlite

If you guys wanna follow me I post almost nothing but turtle photos on my Instagram lol I'll follow back jus mention tfo 

Kylem1024


----------



## Reptilelove

Flipper said:


> I'm aub_k


I cant find you


----------



## Reptilelove

Millerlite said:


> If you guys wanna follow me I post almost nothing but turtle photos on my Instagram lol I'll follow back jus mention tfo
> 
> Kylem1024


I have followed you


----------



## Abdulla6169

Blake m said:


> Don't forget the cookie dough
> 
> 
> ———-------------------------
> (This is my signature)
> Here's some great plant identification websites I use.
> 
> http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist
> 
> http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm
> 
> http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


Cookie dough ice cream!


----------



## Reptilelove

Cookie dough is the best ice cream around


----------



## StarSapphire22

I run the official tortoise forum instagram account: @tortoiseforum. You can see the site announcement here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/follow-tfo-on-instagram.95932/

My personal account is @jessicaolk, but I'm not on it much now that I have taken over the TFO account.


----------



## Reptilelove

StarSapphire22 said:


> I run the official tortoise forum instagram account: @tortoiseforum. You can see the site announcement here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/follow-tfo-on-instagram.95932/
> 
> My personal account is @jessicaolk, but I'm not on it much now that I have taken over the TFO account.


I am following


----------



## Tyanna

I'm @GlitzyWife


----------



## Reptilelove

Tyanna said:


> I'm @GlitzyWife


Found and followed


----------



## yillt

I'm BELLA_LACK_1114


----------



## Blakem

Cool!


———-------------------------
(This is my signature)
Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## Flipper

Reptilelove said:


> I cant find you


:rofl I can't find you either 

Does @Aub_K work?


----------



## Millerlite

Don't forget #tortoiseforum 

Also all my photos I have under #tortoisespot there are a ton! Lol


----------



## Reptilelove

Millerlite said:


> Don't forget #tortoiseforum
> 
> Also all my photos I have under #tortoisespot there are a ton! Lol


Hahaha I use: #tortoiseforum #tortoisesofinstagram #tortoise #reptile #reptilessofinstagram #instareptileaddict #reptileaddict haha I live hash tags


----------



## Reptilelove

Please can everyone follow what it says on my recent @esmeeturlejx its for a tort comp, thank you!


----------



## Whitneyrae

I'm on Instagram too!!! @whitneyrae97


----------



## Reptilelove

Whitneyrae said:


> I'm on Instagram too!!! @whitneyrae97


I cant find you


----------



## Whitneyrae

Reptilelove said:


> I cant find you


 I'll try adding you first!


----------



## Reptilelove

Whitneyrae said:


> I'll try adding you first!


Ah oka!


----------



## Number1Platypus

I'm on instagram too! Number1Platypus but I must warn you I take a lotttt of cat/turtle pictures lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Number1Platypus said:


> I'm on instagram too! Number1Platypus but I must warn you I take a lotttt of cat/turtle pictures lol


The more photos the merrier!


----------



## Number1Platypus

AbdullaAli said:


> The more photos the merrier!


Haha that's how I feel!


----------

